# Slovenian: Basic phrases



## martinemussies

Hi everybody !! 
As I mentioned in the Sloveniantread already, I used to study
this beautiful language a few years ago. And I was thinking that
it would be nice to share some of my very modest knowledge
of Slovene with you...  Please correct my mistakes...
Na swidenje, xx Martine. 

YES = JA 
NO = NE 
PLEASE = PROSIM 
THANK YOU = HVALA 

HELLO = ZDRAVO
HI = ZIVJA
GOOD MORNING = DOBRO JUTRO 
GOOD AFTERNOON = DOBER DAN 
GOOD NIGHT = LAHKO NOCv 
GOOD-BYE = NA SVIDENJE 
HOW ARE YOU? = KAKO STE (KAI)? 
FINE, THANKS. AND YOU? = DOBRO, HVALA. PA VI? 

I UNDERSTAND. = RAZUMEM. 
I DON'T UNDERSTAND. = NE RAZUMEM.

GOOD = Dobro  
BAD = Slabo 
FRIEND = Prijatelj (a man), Prijateljica (a woman)  
Happy Birthday! = Vse najboljše za rojstni dan!


----------



## Jana337

martinemussies said:
			
		

> HOW ARE YOU? = KAKO STE (KAI)?



What does kai mean? 

Martine with head in the clouds, pleeeeeeease have a look at the format of thread titles in OL. Whatever you do, I will edit it because I am quite obstinate. 

Jana


----------



## Tobycek

Pretty much everything is right. You have used the polite forms, which is what you should use when you don't know someone too well.

"How are you" is *Kako ste kaj* or just *Kako ste*. The "kaj" here doesn't really mean anything, but sounds nice after a verb in a short question.
"Hi/Hello" is *Živjo*, which is used commonly in Ljubljana and the Western part of the country. *Zdravo* is still normal in the East, but a bit old-fashioned elsewhere.
Anything else you want to know, just ask.  

Jaz grem spat, lahko noč!


----------



## martinemussies

Tobycek said:
			
		

> Jaz grem spat, lahko noč!


 
Thank you, Tobycek! Your comments are very interesting 
Can't figure out your last sentence....  noč = night?


----------



## alby

martinemussies said:
			
		

> Thank you, Tobycek! Your comments are very interesting
> Can't figure out your last sentence....  noč = night?


 

Yes, noč means night..... ( Im going to sleep, good night)

Nataša


----------



## martinemussies

alby said:
			
		

> Yes, noč means night..... ( Im going to sleep, good night)
> 
> Nataša


 
Hi Nataša (beautiful way of writing your name! In Dutch, it would
be "Natascha" or "Natasja", by the way!) 

Thank you for this translation!  I guess I understand it now:

_Jaz = I (just like Russian я)_
_grem = will / go ?_
_spat = sleep? (mmm, in Russian that's сон I guess...)_
_lahko = good?_
_noč! = night, as you explained  simular to ноча _


----------



## Jana337

martinemussies said:
			
		

> Hi Nataša (beautiful way of writing your name! In Dutch, it would
> be "Natascha" or "Natasja", by the way!)
> 
> Thank you for this translation!  I guess I understand it now:
> 
> _Jaz = I (just like Russian я)_
> _grem = will / go ?_
> _spat = sleep? (mmm, in Russian that's сон I guess...)_
> _lahko = good?_
> _noč! = night, as you explained  simular to ноча _


"Lehký" generally means light/easy in Slavic languages.
Good sounds like "dobrý" etc.

By the way, I wouldn't understand "jaz grem" without context. It was very clear in Tobycek's sentence, but I wouldn't even recognize that it is a Slavic language otherwise!  (Czech: já jdu).

Jana


----------



## alby

Jana337 said:
			
		

> "Lehký" generally means light/easy in Slavic languages.
> Good sounds like "dobrý" etc.
> 
> By the way, I wouldn't understand "jaz grem" without context. It was very clear in Tobycek's sentence, but I wouldn't even recognize that it is a Slavic language otherwise!  (Czech: já jdu).
> 
> Jana


 

Yes, thats true...we use that expresion for good night, 
 lahko noč or laku noć (croatian) would literally mean easy night.

Nataša


----------



## dejan123

martinemussies said:
			
		

> Hi everybody !!
> As I mentioned in the Sloveniantread already, I used to study
> this beautiful language a few years ago. And I was thinking that
> it would be nice to share some of my very modest knowledge
> of Slovene with you...  Please correct my mistakes...
> Na swidenje, xx Martine.
> 
> YES = JA
> NO = NE
> PLEASE = PROSIM
> THANK YOU = HVALA
> 
> HELLO = ZDRAVO
> HI = *Ž*IVJ*O*
> GOOD MORNING = DOBRO JUTRO
> GOOD AFTERNOON = DOBER DAN
> GOOD NIGHT = LAHKO NOČ
> GOOD-BYE = NASVIDENJE
> HOW ARE YOU? = KAKO STE (KAJ)?
> FINE, THANKS. AND YOU? = DOBRO, HVALA. PA VI (or TI)?
> 
> I UNDERSTAND. = RAZUMEM.
> I DON'T UNDERSTAND. = NE RAZUMEM.
> 
> GOOD = Dobro
> BAD = Slabo
> FRIEND = Prijatelj (a man), Prijateljica (a woman)
> Happy Birthday! = Vse najboljše za rojstni dan!


 
need some more just ask


----------



## anneh

I am new to this site. Could anybody please help me? My hubby is in Ljubljana this week and I would love to learn some nice phrases to say to the people he's working with. I was speaking to a nice guy on the phone earlier, and would like to say, "was nice talking to you"Sort of thing, and asking about the weather etc. Sorry to be a pain.

Anne


----------



## Irbis

Lepo je bilo govoriti z vami. (It was nice talking to you.)
Kakšno je bilo vreme? (How was the weather?)
Ali je deževalo? (Did it rain?)


----------



## Irbis

Jana337 said:


> By the way, I wouldn't understand "jaz grem" without context. It was very clear in Tobycek's sentence, but I wouldn't even recognize that it is a Slavic language otherwise!  (Czech: já jdu).



Verb "iti" (to go) is very irregular in Slovenian.
Infinitive form is "iti".
Forms for present are: grem, greš, gre, greva, gresta, gresta, gremo, greste and grejo/gredo.
Forms for imperative are: pojdi, pojdite, pojdimo.
Forms for participle: šel, šla, šlo, šli, šle.


----------

